# Confusion in BSNL Broadband Free Usage Hours



## saleem1090 (May 27, 2008)

HI Guys,, Plz help me.. i am BSNL broadband user in 500C+ plan.In my plan free usage hrs is between 2.00am to 8.00am.yesterday i started my downloads at 2.00 am..i switched off and on my modem for starting my fee usage hours.. today i checked my account for unbilled usage session... i shocked. bcoz bsnl charged 400 MB on my 2.5GBfree usage...i.e non free usage session...
*Broadband Usage(08am-02am) Details for the Month of  MAY-2008-UnBilled* * Total 		Data Transfer(In MB) :* *1847* *Sl No* 
*Start Time* 
*Stop Time* 

		Down*load (KB)* 

*Upload(KB)* 
*Total(KB)*51 		
		2008-05-27 00:10:53 		
		2008-05-27 01:58:50 		

		27680 		
		3876 		
		31556 		 	 	 	 		52 		
		2008-05-27 01:59:25 		
		2008-05-27 02:29:25 		

		368242 		
		33715 		
		401957



like this BSNL sucks my free 2.5GB data. i downloaded 400MB in free time only.. but bsnl billed in non-free usage hrs.starts from 1.59am to 2.29am. so wat is scene behind this.. wat is the use of paying 600+.  Plz help me out... Thanks in advance.. .


----------



## Ramakrishnan (May 27, 2008)

buddy there is always difference between the time of BSNL servers and our times. always it is advisable to start free usage at about 2.15 am and stop it at about 7.55 am.


----------



## neelu09 (May 28, 2008)

as ramakrishnan said there is time difference between your and bsnl server times....secondly usage is determined by starting point for 30 minutes...so even if you start one second before 2 am all you download in next 30 minutes will be charged in 2.5GB


----------



## goobimama (May 28, 2008)

No sir. Whatever you do, you must, oh you must restart your router/modem at 2 am before starting your downloads. To be on the safe side you could give it five minutes. Also, you must, oh you must, restart the router BEFORE 8 a.m. Failing which you will get billed like 300MB or so.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 28, 2008)

Hmmmm....still so much confusion with BSNL plans. What if this, what if that? After almost 3 yrs with Dataone, most people still do not have a clear idea as to how to utilize the free usage.


----------



## Indranil92001 (May 28, 2008)

digitized said:


> Hmmmm....still so much confusion with BSNL plans. What if this, what if that? After almost 3 yrs with Dataone, most people still do not have a clear idea as to how to utilize the free usage.


 
Not every one, because everyone is not NOOBBBBBBBB


----------

